
2500x: Convert Your Images to HTML tags - knoppers12341
http://not-png.xyz/
======
neckardt
> creating output images with file sizes up to 2500 times larger than the
> originals.

This is the perfect format for storing all of my family photos! I never
thought I'd find a good use for the 8TB of storage I impulse bought last black
Friday.

------
IMTDb
It crashed my browser /s

------
tester756
this is great

